# Engine Soundproofing



## eddymx3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi all

Just used Dodo Juice Supernatural for the first time and i must say I'm impressed.

I also detailed (as much as I can) my engine bay on my Mazda MX3 but I dont know what product to use on the Engine Lining and the seal to make em look black again.....










Side view having used 2 coats of Supernatural after claybar and Snowfoam.










Engine Bay after Using Autoglym Engine Degreaser and autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Cleaner










As you can see the Lining and seal are in need of some TLC...... any ideas?










The finished datail.....


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive resprayed a fabric engine liner jobbie.Worked well.Just a dusting of black spray paint.


----------



## eddymx3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Alternatively try Tescos Trim & Bumper spray 500ml for £1.99 - I used it on my SAAB bulkhead with good results.
A can should be enough to do the entire blanket.


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

iv used wd40 in the can and just sprayed it on.. makes it look great


----------



## Downgear (May 14, 2009)

I would just use a harsher cleaner and gently scrub it with a brush. That is what i have always done and had amazing results.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

I think Surfex HD would come in very handy for the seal area, a real grease eater and will do jobs that AG engine and machine can't cope with.

If it is easy to remove the lining, that may be the route to go.


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

APC, steam cleaner then pat the excess off with a towel maybe?


----------

